# More attempts at monochrome portraits



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 10, 2020)

We got a great deal on a beach front hotel suite - and the room and balcony was big enough to give the Fuji XF56mm f1.2 some room.

I only had a little on-camera flash, so lighting was a bit crude, but it was fun trying to get a classic look.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 10, 2020)

No' 1 and 4 for me.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 10, 2020)

Space Face said:


> No' 1 and 4 for me.



Thank you.  Yes, No. 4 was a fun shot, but the composition was interesting.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice photo set =]


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 10, 2020)

An extra photo taken after the posed shots.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Jul 11, 2020)

Good additions tho you've clipped her toes on the sofa shot.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 11, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Good additions tho you've clipped her toes on the sofa shot.



Yes ..... I wish there was a tool that worked the other way to cropping.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 11, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Good additions tho you've clipped her toes on the sofa shot.
> ...



Don't we all


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 11, 2020)

They look good to me......


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 11, 2020)

3 & 4 are classics that I prefer.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 11, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> 3 & 4 are classics that I prefer.



Thank you!  I like those too .... they almost look like stills from an old movie.


----------



## terri (Jul 11, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 & 4 are classics that I prefer.
> ...


I agree with Smoke - especially with #3!   I love the look you got here, and her pose is wonderful.   It has a storyline.   Nice work!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 11, 2020)

The latest addition is my fave  so far.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 12, 2020)

terri said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...





Derrel said:


> The latest addition is my fave  so far.



Thank you!  It was a nice break with some good photo opportunities.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice set. I like the clipping, I can't stand long toe nails.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 17, 2020)

Black and white is my favorite type of photography.  Nice photo =]


----------



## Space Face (Jul 17, 2020)

A other nicely taken shot and she's got all her toes too​


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 17, 2020)

Space Face said:


> A other nicely taken shot and she's got all her toes too​



Yes, I specifically searched for a shot from that day that had a full complement of toes.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 17, 2020)

Properly trimmed toes at that! Nice pic, as always!


----------



## Space Face (Jul 17, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > A other nicely taken shot and she's got all her toes too​
> ...




Yeah, a complete array of digits is always good


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice shot! Compelling.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 17, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Nice shot! Compelling.



Thank you!  All credit to my patient 'model'.

Last one one from the trip, and with hindsight I think I should have asked her to move away from the centre - as her face is too close to the edge of the door, but I liked the exotic looking wood panel (which was in fact a TV cabinet)


----------

